# March photo contest results?



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I was kind of hoping that having a new admin now we would see contest results up in a timely manner. :-( Do any of you mods know when they will be up here and on TFK?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sakura said they should be up shortly, she messaged the new admin apparently. There's not much we can do if they're not. It's ok, I can wait!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

The old admin was super busy all the time so I understood his lateness. I figured that's why we got a new guy but looks like he is just as busy!


----------

